# Do Rage hypo really fly like field tips?



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

If they do then I might have to get some, any actual comparisons to field tips would be great.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

They do fly good if your bow and your arrows are tuned. The problem with expanding broadheads is there is a lot of variables with them opening when need to open and staying closed when they are suppose to be closed. Slick Tricks are amazing and fly better than 99% of the broadheads on the market, they are nasty and they work 100% of the time. I've had to many buddies that lost or missed deer due to expandable broadheads not opening or opening in mid flight, why risk it? Imagine having a monster 15 yards out and as you draw back one of the blades fall from the rage, have a buddy that still is haunted by that.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Ugh, these stupid Allen's are wobbly as all get out, just want something I know will fly good. The bow is accurate. I'll look for slick tricks today in pcola.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Slick Tricks or Grizz Tricks will put those Allens to shame. And far warning, they will cut the piss out of you so be careful when putting them together.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

sure said:


> If they do then I might have to get some, any actual comparisons to field tips would be great.


I'm not in the habit of using my actual Rage Hypos on my targets, but I do shoot at them with the practice tip that is included.

One of these is the Rage practice tip. The rest are field tips. 20 Yards. The bigger question is does the Rage practice tip fly like the actual Hypodermic? I assume so.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

not to derail but I have not gotten on the mechanical train as I have seen no reason to leave fixed heads. All I have ever used are 100g 4 blade wasp, 100g 3 blade muzzy, and 125g 3 blade thunderhead and with the combo of those 3 over the years I have killed around 40 with them only loosing 2 that were terrible shots on my part both hitting low front of brisket def not a lethal hit(missed plenty though freaking limbs). All 3 fly great, are very accurate, penetrate well, and leave massive blood trails. If you are having trouble with your mechanical heads I would not dismiss trying out one of those 3 fixed blades....all are much cheaper than the higher end mechanicals too.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

I have the rage chisel tip two blade, I can say the last time I used it it flew fine, but dropped about 4" lower at 30 yards than the field tips, same grain. 


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Rage for the WIN!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sicf I think I have one or two hypodermic heads at the house if you wanna shoot em to see how they fly. May even have a slick trick or grizz trick u can shoot too to see what u like.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

jvalhenson said:


> not to derail but I have not gotten on the mechanical train as I have seen no reason to leave fixed heads. All I have ever used are 100g 4 blade wasp, 100g 3 blade muzzy, and 125g 3 blade thunderhead and with the combo of those 3 over the years I have killed around 40 with them only loosing 2 that were terrible shots on my part(missed plenty though freaking limbs). All 3 fly great, are very accurate, penetrate well, and leave massive blood trails. If you are having trouble with your mechanical heads I would not dismiss trying out one of those 3 fixed blades....all are much cheaper than the higher end mechanicals too.


How much tuning do you have to do? I tried fixed blades first, and they were all over the place. I was told I had to do some tuning. My eyes glazed over after an hour of reading blogs and watching videos; Broxson's wasn't very helpful on how to tune. So, I sold them to helo_hunter and got the Rages specifically because they "fly like field tips."


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I shot rage 3 blade for years and they shot just like my field tips and killed everything I hit including one buck in the gut and another in the ham. Got cheap one year and bought a pack of muzzy fixed blade - decided to put one in the target before opening day - shot looked like it was in a tornado and was off 6" - Repeat - same result..... grabbed a used rage and it flew straight and smacked the bullseye. I guess an expert would say my bow wasn't "tuned" for the broadhead but the muzzys went back in the pack!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't have time to reset all my pins for a different drop, got them set all the way to 60 with field points. I'm sure I could make these Allen's work but they're just a bad batch and I don't want to fool with trueing them all up


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> Sicf I think I have one or two hypodermic heads at the house if you wanna shoot em to see how they fly. May even have a slick trick or grizz trick u can shoot too to see what u like.


That'd be nice, probly gonna murdilate my target though haha


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Also have a shwacker 3 blade and a grim reaper whitetail special you can shoot. These are my go to broadheads.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

nathar said:


> How much tuning do you have to do? I tried fixed blades first, and they were all over the place. I was told I had to do some tuning. My eyes glazed over after an hour of reading blogs and watching videos; Broxson's wasn't very helpful on how to tune. So, I sold them to helo_hunter and got the Rages specifically because they "fly like field tips."


with those 3 there should be no tuning beyond what should have been done with field tips. If you make a good hole in paper with field tips these should do the same. My dad owned an archery shop for years when I was younger and I cant ever recall setting anyone up with these that had to do any additional tuning for them. but that was a long time ago with slower bows. Now with bows shooting ridiculous FPS I am not sure. I still shoot my old PSE pushing around 295fps so I am behind the times(but my freezer stays packed ha!)


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

sure said:


> That'd be nice, probly gonna murdilate my target though haha


You can come to the house and shoot em. We have about 15 targets and can shoot out to 100 yards


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Aight, but my old browning has no business at 100 yards! Only practiced at 60 so 40 would be easier.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

skullmount1988 said:


> You can come to the house and shoot em. We have about 15 targets and can shoot out to 100 yards




Damn son... 100 yards??!! Yea I thought I was pushing my limits shooting at 60 and you can hit the target at 100!!?? Damn impressive in my opinion!


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't know about rage but schwackers fly just like field points and they are nasty. They will not open in flight unless it hits something


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheMasterBaiter said:


> Damn son... 100 yards??!! Yea I thought I was pushing my limits shooting at 60 and you can hit the target at 100!!?? Damn impressive in my opinion!
> 
> 
> Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


I said we can shoot out to 100 yards never said I could hit it. But I can


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I've always shot 3 blade Muzzy 125's never any problem getting them to shoot straight as Long as the were spin tested, my compound was chron'd at 305 fps, but my x-bow is shooting upwards of 370 and I can't shoot any better than a 6" group at 40 yds, with field points I can stack em in a sub 1" group at 50 yds (on a lead sled)


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Alright, I'll be the noob jackhole to ask.... how do you "spin test" the arrow. I've heard you just get a large book and roll the spine between the fletchings and the broad head over the book to look for a uniform roll... is this correct?


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

TheMasterBaiter said:


> Alright, I'll be the noob jackhole to ask.... how do you "spin test" the arrow. I've heard you just get a large book and roll the spine between the fletchings and the broad head over the book to look for a uniform roll... is this correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


pretty much it. long as the head and veins can overhang its good. there are spin testers out there you can but but its not really necessary with a little experience. long it spins true no wobble good to go


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

TheMasterBaiter said:


> Alright, I'll be the noob jackhole to ask.... how do you "spin test" the arrow. I've heard you just get a large book and roll the spine between the fletchings and the broad head over the book to look for a uniform roll... is this correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


Easier for me to post a YouTube video than to describe.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

TheMasterBaiter said:


> Alright, I'll be the noob jackhole to ask.... how do you "spin test" the arrow. I've heard you just get a large book and roll the spine between the fletchings and the broad head over the book to look for a uniform roll... is this correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


Hold the broadhead in your hand fletchings up and spin it in your hand. You will feel a wobble or smooth spin.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

You won't regret getting slick tricks. I've tried most broadheads out there mechanical and fixed, slick tricks always seem to find their way back into my quiver every year.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

delta dooler said:


> Easier for me to post a YouTube video than to describe.
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=B_w1WvE2Dj8


Great. Another thing to buy.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Slick tricks are my go to. I'm borrowing a crossbow this year and it does not like them. I'm not going to fool worth adjusting the crossbow that's not mine to shoot my broad head. So I'm going to shoot a slim mechanical and call it a day. I'm shooting the liner edge broad heads I have left and the bass pro Gators

Every bite is different. Don't expect the rage to shoot like your field points. Shoot them and double check. My bow did not shoot them like field points.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

This one is better, and cheaper.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Telum Pisces said:


> Slick tricks are my go to. I'm borrowing a crossbow this year and it does not like them. I'm not going to fool worth adjusting the crossbow that's not mine to shoot my broad head. So I'm going to shoot a slim mechanical and call it a day. I'm shooting the liner edge broad heads I have left and the bass pro Gators
> 
> Every bite is different. Don't expect the rage to shoot like your field points. Shoot them and double check. My bow did not shoot them like field points.


Did you just suck it up and shred your target? I've got a large stack of heavy duty bubble wrap from my Fishmaster T-top packaging. Think I'll make a target and follow your advice.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Start with a properly tuned bow.

Yes, I shoot Slick Tricks because:

1- they don't plane off course when shooting beyond 40 yards.
2- they land right where my field tips do at 60 yards
3- UNLIKE many mechanical heads, a steep shot angle doesn't factor
4- they don't open in your quiver or every time you touch something 
5-blades are solingen steel and don't break
6- it's one less thing to be concerned about.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

nathar said:


> How much tuning do you have to do? I tried fixed blades first, and they were all over the place. I was told I had to do some tuning. My eyes glazed over after an hour of reading blogs and watching videos; Broxson's wasn't very helpful on how to tune. So, I sold them to helo_hunter and got the Rages specifically because they "fly like field tips."


There isn't much tuning to do. Just make sure your bow is paper tuned, then from there get one of these and say out of your dozen arrows spin them to see which one "wobbles" less (straightest arrows you have). After that put a your broadhead on and spin those to make sure they don't wobble. I lvoe the Slicktricks because of the washer. If it wobbles just loosen and spin the washer a little and keep doing that until it spins straight. Never had a single problem but it helps to make sure the bow is tuned and you have straight arrows. Shot the SlickTricks out to 80 yards and they stack right on top of field points.

It also helps that the person that cuts your arrows and installs the inserts squares your arrows.

Picture below of the arrow spinner I use 
Pine Ridge Archery The Arrow Inspector


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Start with a properly tuned bow.
> 
> Yes, I shoot Slick Tricks because:
> 
> ...


Very well put.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i ended up with Montec G5's, gander mountain and academy didnt have slick tricks and the montecs have great reviews too. they spin test great, will shoot em later on. both places had about 58 different offerings of rage, even some arrow sets that came with rage, rage rage rage, and then some more rages over here, and a few more rages over there.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Makes me dislike rages even more. Montecs work good, i just didn't like not being able to change out blades.


----------



## llllllllll (Dec 31, 2010)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Start with a properly tuned bow.
> 
> Yes, I shoot Slick Tricks because:
> 
> ...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Muzzy 3 blade 125 grain. 

sent from outside your window


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

meh, i got 4 inches at 35 yards, i may could manage better but im happy with that


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I hate these threads


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I hate these threads


make you want to "rage"?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

sure said:


> make you want to "rage"?


He's just mad cause you got 4" and he don't.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Ha! Rage haters!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> Picture below of the arrow spinner I use
> Pine Ridge Archery The Arrow Inspector


I tried to make one today out of UHMW plastic. Worthless. Guess I'll spend the $30.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

I tested my Rage Hypos on my field expedient bubble wrap target. Three are the actual broad heads, one is the practice tip, and two are field tips. They look like they fly the same. Look how much further the broad heads penetrated. Makes sense. The blades cut a channel so there's less friction.

I also used each shock collar three times.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nathar how long are those arrows. Look lik 48"ers


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Nathar how long are those arrows. Look lik 48"ers


LOL. It looks that way, doesn't it. Three of the arrows penetrated past the fletching. Look at the first picture again.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

nathar said:


> LOL. It looks that way, doesn't it. Three of the arrows penetrated past the fletching. Look at the first picture again.




Oh! I see now!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Ha, I saw it the same way. Looks like those will work, what distance was that?


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Oh! I see now!!


Had me all kind of thrown off.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm gonna smash one with a rage on Saturday for all the haters...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Well I will miss 2 on Saturday with a muzzy. 

sent from outside your window


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

sure said:


> Ha, I saw it the same way. Looks like those will work, what distance was that?


20 yards


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Montecs are good, G5 strikers are good also. Killed my first 3 deer with a bow with strikers.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> I'm gonna smash one with a rage on Saturday for all the haters...


Wanna put money on it that you don't.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Wanna put money on it that you don't.


I'll put $100 on it.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> I'll put $100 on it.


How bout put a zero on that.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> How bout put a zero on that.


I'm not big money like you.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Splittine said:


> How bout put a zero on that.


Damn!! Seem pretty confident in JohnB suckin this weekend!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Damn!! Seem pretty confident in JohnB suckin this weekend!!


I mean.....yeah.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't know about JohnB but ima gonna be after ol' one eyed Willie with the crossbow and whatever 30 year old broadhead I can find in the drawer. I aint going early, I aint climbing no tree, I aint got no ozoneics or even Walmart scent killer... and I aint got the patience to sit very long....... I'm thinking its a sure thing!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I got some real nice Allen's I'll bring you, they're red and everything


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I don't know about JohnB but ima gonna be after ol' one eyed Willie with the crossbow and whatever 30 year old broadhead I can find in the drawer. I aint going early, I aint climbing no tree, I aint got no ozoneics or even Walmart scent killer... and I aint got the patience to sit very long....... I'm thinking its a sure thing!


My money's on you over John.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

John B. said:


> Haters gonna hate.




Leave Taylor Swift out of this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> Leave Taylor Swift out of this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


John probably just got a hard on by reading her name....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> John probably just got a hard on by reading her name....


Like 10 lbs of moon rocks. 

She's hot.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> Like 10 lbs of moon rocks.
> 
> She's hot.


And about as crazy as the day is long.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

delta dooler said:


> Damn!! Seem pretty confident in JohnB suckin this weekend!!


That's not just this weekend but every weekend from now until end of February.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> And about as crazy as the day is long.


She'll have a song about Bone next thing you know. It's ok, I'll take care of Casey for you.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok, I'm officially changing the subject matter, because SICF got about as much chance of killing a deer, as I do plowing down T-swift...

That being said, I'd scale those giraffe legs of hers like I'm climbing a blackwater pine.

She's strong as new rope.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

John B. said:


> Ok, I'm officially changing the subject matter, because SICF got about as much chance of killing a deer, as I do plowing down T-swift...
> 
> That being said, I'd scale those giraffe legs of hers like I'm climbing a blackwater pine.
> 
> She's strong as new rope.


Oh no you just didn't


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> Ok, I'm officially changing the subject matter, because SICF got about as much chance of killing a deer, as I do plowing down T-swift...


Bwahahaha!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh hell. Shit just got fo real.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

'choutnow, this might be the year hunting starts liking me back


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

sure said:


> 'choutnow, this might be the year hunting starts liking me back


Possible......but I doubt it


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I say none of us internet losers kill anything but skeeters and time.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I say none of us internet losers kill anything but skeeters and time.


You ain't lying.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I say none of us internet losers kill anything but skeeters and time.


Your wife hacked your account again....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I say none of us internet losers kill anything but skeeters and time.


Speak for yourself! I'll kill something. It may be yote, ****, or armadillo. But I'll kill something. I'll be sitting during the day for deer and if a hog pokes out in the daylight. Then it's to the truck to grab the night vision rifle to see if a hog comes out in another stand.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not saying it's 100%... but someone in my group is gonna have an opportunity to kill Saturday afternoon.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh I see, it takes a group of people, kinda like dog hunting


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Taylor swift don't dog hunt way to classy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> Oh I see, it takes a group of people, kinda like dog hunting


You watch your whore mouth....

I think it'll only be 2 of us this weekend. Maybe 3. Someone will kill.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

sure said:


> Oh I see, it takes a group of people, kinda like dog hunting


Hunting in a group to cover entry and exit paths to and from bedding areas in blackwater does give an advantage for someone killing something. I usually always hunt public land with one or two others. We position ourselves to cover the trails to and from the food source. 

That way if they ate at night and are going to bed down we got em. If they are getting up to go feed, we got em too.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> Taylor swift don't dog hunt way to classy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dog hunters wouldn't be caught dead with her. They have their standards.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> I'm not saying it's 100%... but someone in my group is gonna have an opportunity to kill Saturday afternoon.


Got a pic of the menu at that high fence place?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Hunting in a group to cover entry and exit paths to and from bedding areas in blackwater does give an advantage for someone killing something. I usually always hunt public land with one or two others. We position ourselves to cover the trails to and from the food source.
> 
> That way if they ate at night and are going to bed down we got em. If they are getting up to go feed, we got em too.


Yep. We'll line up a creek head or thicket, usually 150 yards apart or so. Someone will get lucky... It's a lot safer to hunt public land in a group too. Personally I can't stand hunting by myself. Half the fun is cutting up with your buds!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Dog hunters wouldn't be caught dead with her. They have their standards.


Yeah they prefer old, harry, fat guys.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Got a pic of the menu at that high fence place?


Lmao... naw. 100% blackwater... ain't even hunting over corn like most of the public land guys...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

10 pager, dang, I am really, really cool


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> 10 pager, dang, I am really, really cool


Imagine how cool you would be if you got rid of that gay-ass 22-250...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

John B. said:


> Imagine how cool you would be if you got rid of that gay-ass 22-250...


It was a gift from Taylor Swift


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> It was a gift from Taylor Swift


Most women have to shoot a small caliber to keep from bruising their delicate little lady shoulder...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

John B. said:


> You watch your whore mouth....
> 
> I think it'll only be 2 of us this weekend. Maybe 3. Someone will kill.




Good luck to you and your Ma and Paw


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> Taylor swift don't dog hunt way to classy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



she might not dog hunt...but I bet she does it doggy style









if thats to much I kinda sorry


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm just going to mention the elephant in the room.... Did John shoot a bw deer last year? I remember sicf swent 1 for 2 in BW :whistling: :laughing:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> I'm just going to mention the elephant in the room.... Did John shoot a bw deer last year? I remember sicf swent 1 for 2 in BW :whistling: :laughing:


I shoot one opening day, and doubled up in the last day!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. said:


> Imagine how cool you would be if you got rid of that gay-ass 22-250...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hold on now, John B. .......... they now have rights too.

Does he drive that camo wrapped Prius ?


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

John B. said:


> I shoot one opening day, and doubled up in the last day!


You know I'm giving you a hard time... I think there should be a PFF competition between John and SICF this year. See who ends the season with the most points... Does are 5 points, buck is 10 points and each point on the buck is an extra point and coyotes are 5 points..... Lets throw bids!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> You know I'm giving you a hard time... I think there should be a PFF competition between John and SICF this year. See who ends the season with the most points... Does are 5 points, buck is 10 points and each point on the buck is an extra point and coyotes are 5 points..... Lets throw bids!!


And lost deer are -10....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm game. I only hunt Saturdays and Sundays, so he's got an advantage already if he hunts during the week.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

sure said:


> 10 pager, dang, I am really, really cool


But the last eight pages have been complete derails. What the hell were we talking about again?


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

SICF are you down? All deer entered have to be from BW.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Y'all need to fix yalls pages. Makes life easier.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> SICF are you down? All deer entered have to be from BW.


Bow season, or black powder/rifle also?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I wanna play...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

This should be good!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I got 20 on hopehecanshoot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> I wanna play...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We need an official thread... an official ref (you)...

And how dare you bet against me! Lol.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

espo16 said:


> I wanna play...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can I join in? I'll only count half the points?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Can I join in? I'll only count half the points?


You can join but gotta be blackwater deer only so. Better get to driving. 

sent from outside your window


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Let's do it. But, didn't somebody get me into a contest with fink or espo last year?? Lol, who knew how that was gonna go


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

espo16 said:


> I wanna play...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hell, maybe a little competition is what I need to get something this year lol. If you guys are allowing more people in, I'll throw my hat in too!


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

John B. said:


> Bow season, or black powder/rifle also?


From BW opening day to closing..... If one has a doe tag for rifle can't use it in the hunt to keep it fair... For both people...


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I want in. What do I win when I win?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> I want in. What do I win when I win?


A guided hunt with SICF


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Heck lets start a forum competition this year!!! Forget everyone has to be in the competition.... Rules are
Doe is 5 points
Bucks 10 points and a point for ever point... Cowhorns are not considered a point
If you enter a cow horn or fork horn in there has to be a picture with a tap measure showing at least 10 inches
coyotes are 5 points
and lets add bobcats they will be 15 points

All pictures submitted have to show at least your hand holding three fingers up and the animal. So we can't use old pictures from past season haha


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds fine to me... I don't care to have the predators in it. This a deer killing contest.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh well, I'll take anybody hunting regardless, everybody needs entertainment right?


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

John B. said:


> Sounds fine to me... I don't care to have the predators in it. This a deer killing contest.


Shoot I do if we shoot a coyote I want that sucker to count...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> Shoot I do if we shoot a coyote I want that sucker to count...


Ok, no use of calls then.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Haha this went downhill fast. Yotes and bobcats in a deer killing tournament? Why not separate them.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Haha this went downhill fast. Yotes and bobcats in a deer killing tournament? Why not separate them.


Might as well add ***** and possums..


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Make a sticky post with people to sign up... I like the rules and I'm down to try and hopefully be able to contend!


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Can we add crappie and sheepshead?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> You can join but gotta be blackwater deer only so. Better get to driving.
> 
> sent from outside your window


Y'all don't won't me to make that drive!!! Lol


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I know where this is headed - a deer hunting club for PFF members only. DO IT! I wanna watch!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

How many points can I get for sunrise/sunset pics?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I know where this is headed - a deer hunting club for PFF members only. DO IT! I wanna watch!


your cabin as the clubhouse??? we'll wipe our feet!...


shall i start a new thread for this ultimate blackwater deer, crappie, sheepshead, coyote, bobcat, frog smackdown??


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> I know where this is headed - a deer hunting club for PFF members only. DO IT! I wanna watch!



Ufff....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

John B. said:


> Ok, no use of calls then.


That is fine they have to be a by kill to deer hunting... Fair enough

I included bobcats and coyotes because BW is slammed with coyotes and will give an extra notion to pop those bastards.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

https://vimeo.com/188073071


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Teams of 3...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

espo16 said:


> Teams of 3...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Teams of 3? Yall are screwed. Do Yall not see the deer me and my Lil cousin kill during bow season? And we have 5 days in the Hutton unit!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Teams of 3...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OOh ooh!! Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> That is fine they have to be a by kill to deer hunting... Fair enough
> 
> I included bobcats and coyotes because BW is slammed with coyotes and will give an extra notion to pop those bastards.


I have yet to see a yote or bobcat in bw and I've hunted there the last 7 years or so


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

That works and if we want to be serious lets get a pot going on like donate $5-$10 to a pot like at gofundme. Then the winning team or person gets the pot.....


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

skullmount1988 said:


> I have yet to see a yote or bobcat in bw and I've hunted there the last 7 years or so


Shoot I have shot a few.... Teams of 3 with people we normally do not hunt with would be better hahaha


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

sure said:


> OOh ooh!! Pick me! Pick me!




Do we need a draft for this??? Lol


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Teams of 3 would be cool... use a random number generator to pair us up!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Espo wants teams of 3 so he can have fink to pick up his slack.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Random draw for teams would be awesome. Could end up with a dream team, or ole skullmount could end up with SICF and masterbaiter...


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

John B. said:


> Random draw for teams would be awesome. Could end up with a dream team, or ole skullmount could end up with SICF and masterbaiter...




Hey now!!! I resemble that remark! Lmao


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

John B. said:


> Random draw for teams would be awesome. Could end up with a dream team, or ole skullmount could end up with SICF and masterbaiter...


As long as they can shoot straight I can put em on the deer. Sicf will have to borrow one of my rifles tho. None of mine are 22-250


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

New Thread started....


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

skullmount1988 said:


> As long as they can shoot straight I can put me on the deer. Sicf will have to borrow one of my rifles tho. None of mine are 22-250




30-06 and a bowtech assasin ready to go over here!


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Hell, through me on skull's... lol I won't be an anchor this year! 


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

score crappie at 1/2 point each and I'll take fisheye43 and Kim on my team.


----------

